# buying beat ass 85 300zx turbo



## 85beater300Z (Jun 30, 2005)

long story short my friend bought this car a while back for 7k and drove it for a while, had a few minor problems, dont really know ehy he got rid of it, but he sold it to some guy near where we live and the guy was gonna use it i guess. its rusted everywhere and the interior is shot. the turbo isnt boosting much at all when my friend sold it. Me and another friend went ant looked at it at the place the guy works where it has been sitting since he bought it and asked him if he wanted to sell it. Me and my friend wanna buy it, strip interior , get turbo to work, possibly rebuild engine or run bigger turbo/more boost and use it for autoX or just a ridicules road car just for pleasure. engine and trans were fine when other friend sold it to this guy.Oh by the way its a 5spd- wouldnt want it if it wasnt. Offered the guy 100 bucks and he said 200 and we agreed on 150. let me know what you guys think, suggestions and comments are welcomed as i know little about this car. I have alot of knowledge and experience with working on engines so dont think i'm just some random guy who thinks he had rebuild an engine. Oh and we obviosly dont care about how the car looks- i plan of sanding down all the rest and priming those areas.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

you should give me the motor so i can swap it into my 86na car


----------



## 85beater300Z (Jun 30, 2005)

zak187 said:


> you should give me the motor so i can swap it into my 86na car


haha- i hate you....j\k but seriosuly anybody have any real advise


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

if you really wanna hate me go look at the pics of my car in the gallery second or third page maybe. i dunno id go for it for 150 bucks you cant go wrong. if im correct you should be able to put a pro 5.0 mustang shifter in there. do a twin turbo build up if ya get sick of it you could always get your money back in parts im sure theres more then a few people like my self with a nice bodeid NA car that would like the drive train


----------



## 85beater300Z (Jun 30, 2005)

zak187 said:


> if you really wanna hate me go look at the pics of my car in the gallery second or third page maybe. i dunno id go for it for 150 bucks you cant go wrong. if im correct you should be able to put a pro 5.0 mustang shifter in there. do a twin turbo build up if ya get sick of it you could always get your money back in parts im sure theres more then a few people like my self with a nice bodeid NA car that would like the drive train


why would i wanna put a mustang shifter in it? shorter?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

the pro 5.0 is probly the best shifter made. short tight. its damn near perfect


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i dont know if its a peice of shit then its a peice of shit, i think i'm gonna get rid of my car here before long, y?? because it is so hard to find parts for these things and when u do sometimes find them there are really expensive, i have about 207,xxx miles and theres alot of things that need fixed or replaced, everything from suspension to doorlocks... cant even find aftermarket shifters to replace my junk one

so just a thought


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

your car should have a T5 tranny and that means you can use just about any shifter for a 5.0 mustang


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> because it is so hard to find parts for these things and when u do sometimes find them there are really expensive


I never have problems finding parts or problems with prices. I think you just do not know how to search at all. 

As for a shifter... http://www.redz31.com/pages/shortthrow.html


It is called search.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> if you really wanna hate me go look at the pics of my car in the gallery second or third page maybe. i dunno id go for it for 150 bucks you cant go wrong. if im correct you should be able to put a pro 5.0 mustang shifter in there. do a twin turbo build up if ya get sick of it you could always get your money back in parts im sure theres more then a few people like my self with a nice bodeid NA car that would like the drive train



 Get the twin turboes out of your head...


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

whats wrong with two turbos


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> whats wrong with two turbos


Why in the hell are you so fixated on twins? 2 is not better then 1 when it comes to turbochargers. Give up and go learn some more. The fact is you just know nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Why in the hell are you so fixated on twins? 2 is not better then 1 when it comes to turbochargers. Give up and go learn some more. The fact is you just know nothing, absolutely nothing.


right. im not even gonna argue over this.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Obviously it's true if you want to twin turbo a VG30E...


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

honestly i dont even know what a vg30 what ever is thats why im hear to learn this crap. im a mustang guy i got a 98 gt project car in my yard that i brought home today and a nice 86 300zx that i would like to learn about. anything you wanna know about any mustang body/engine combo i can tell you. i know what makes big power on those motors. i know all about turbos and blowers and nitrous and strokers and cams. so would some one please explain these to me and why its so stupid to twin turbo them. (im being serous im not tryn to be an ass)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> honestly i dont even know what a vg30 what ever is thats why im hear to learn this crap. im a mustang guy i got a 98 gt project car in my yard that i brought home today and a nice 86 300zx that i would like to learn about. anything you wanna know about any mustang body/engine combo i can tell you. i know what makes big power on those motors. i know all about turbos and blowers and nitrous and strokers and cams. so would some one please explain these to me and why its so stupid to twin turbo them. (im being serous im not tryn to be an ass)


A single turbo is more efficient, but don't act like you know anything. It isn't different between cars. Alot of Mustang guys go single turbo. A VG30E is the engine in your Z. So what does make big power on the 4.6s? Please don't try to act like you know what your talking about, because when you keep talking about throwing twins on a car you prove you have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

zak187 said:


> honestly i dont even know what a vg30 what ever is thats why im hear to learn this crap. im a mustang guy i got a 98 gt project car in my yard that i brought home today and a nice 86 300zx that i would like to learn about. anything you wanna know about any mustang body/engine combo i can tell you. i know what makes big power on those motors. i know all about turbos and blowers and nitrous and strokers and cams. so would some one please explain these to me and why its so stupid to twin turbo them. (im being serous im not tryn to be an ass)


Yeah... Exactly. If you knew crap about cars, you would not be in a mustang. Ford has the worst build quality, the cheapest production, and crap suspension for drag and turns. A totally modified mustang is a mean car because there are NO FORD PARTS left in it. Mustangs still use cable clutches! What the hell is wrong with them? If you wanted a good project mustang, get a fox. 4.6L SOHC engines blow nuts. 

Anyone can build huge power in a mustang... it is as easy as www.turbochargedpower.com

a 300ZX turbo is a superior car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> Yeah... Exactly. If you knew crap about cars, you would not be in a mustang. Ford has the worst build quality, the cheapest production, and crap suspension for drag and turns. A totally modified mustang is a mean car because there are NO FORD PARTS left in it. Mustangs still use cable clutches! What the hell is wrong with them? If you wanted a good project mustang, get a fox. 4.6L SOHC engines blow nuts.
> 
> Anyone can build huge power in a mustang... it is as easy as www.turbochargedpower.com
> 
> a 300ZX turbo is a superior car.


Actually, the Stangs solid rear axle is good for drag racing. The 300Z blows nuts at drag because both gens have an IRS rear end. IRS = wheel hop. And I would not be talking about build quality, the Z31 is not a shining example of such.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Actually, the Stangs solid rear axle is good for drag racing. The 300Z blows nuts at drag because both gens have an IRS rear end. IRS = wheel hop. And I would not be talking about build quality, the Z31 is not a shining example of such.


I would not say a 300zx rear blows nuts at the drag. I run 12's, stock motor and turbos oh and I almost forgot a rear end that blows nuts! :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I would not say a 300zx rear blows nuts at the drag. I run 12's, stock motor and turbos oh and I almost forgot a rear end that blows nuts! :thumbup:


I don't think your rear end is stock anymore.  Typically, the Z32 rear has a ton of wheel hop, I've seen it myself. The Z31 does too. That can be eliminated with shocks and urethane bushings, but a completely stock car will have issues (some of it driver related). Typical solid axle cars are best at drag racing, they don't have wheel hop and traction issues, unless the shocks are shot.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Typically, the Z32 rear has a ton of wheel hop, I've seen it myself. The Z31 does too.


Ummm you have a Z31 that wheel hops on stock suspension? I have never had this problem. The Z31 sits its ass so far on the ground that there is no way it could wheel hop with stock suspension. As for build quality yeah the mid 90s 4.6 sucked and there is no aftermarket for the motor. You would have to swap the heads, cam, and then boost it to go anywhere. 

As for Z31 build quality ummm I don't have any problems (and the vast majority that I talk to praise the build quality of the car), but then again my car has been well taken care of its entire life. 19 years my car has never broken down once, now the motor is being fully built and I don't expect to have any problems with it then. 

Mustangs aren't built poorly, I am considering buying a 95 5.0 GT from one of my friends, and I love the 03/04 Cobra. My next car will either be a C5 Z06/C6/or a GT500. But if you want a project car, like Marc said get a fox body 5.0.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> I don't think your rear end is stock anymore.  Typically, the Z32 rear has a ton of wheel hop, I've seen it myself. The Z31 does too. That can be eliminated with shocks and urethane bushings, but a completely stock car will have issues (some of it driver related). Typical solid axle cars are best at drag racing, they don't have wheel hop and traction issues, unless the shocks are shot.....


I really would not say my rear was modded because adding 4 spacers on the subframe bushing is very easy to do. I say easier then installing a intake on our cars. I would not use the term _tons of wheel hop _ just some wheel hop.  

As with the Z31 the Z32 can elmininate some of the wheel hop by better shocks, and bushing. And like you mentioned soild axle cars are easier to launch. :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Ummm you have a Z31 that wheel hops on stock suspension? Mine did. I had 2 issues at the track, depending on how hard I launched, either wheel hop or the 1 wheel spin. I finally just had to bog it out, but on my final 2 runs that netted me 13s. I have never had this problem. The Z31 sits its ass so far on the ground that there is no way it could wheel hop with stock suspension. Mine sat a bit higher. I'm sure you've seen the pics. Mine was at correct stock ride height As for build quality yeah the mid 90s 4.6 sucked and there is no aftermarket for the motor. You would have to swap the heads, cam, and then boost it to go anywhere.
> 
> As for Z31 build quality ummm I don't have any problems (and the vast majority that I talk to praise the build quality of the car), but then again my car has been well taken care of its entire life. It was on par with the slightly later Z28 Camaros. That is to say, slightly ahead of it's time, but not by much.  19 years my car has never broken down once, now the motor is being fully built and I don't expect to have any problems with it then.
> 
> Mustangs aren't built poorly, I am considering buying a 95 5.0 GT from one of my friends, and I love the 03/04 Cobra. My next car will either be a C5 Z06/C6/or a GT500. But if you want a project car, like Marc said get a fox body 5.0.That would be the best one. I agree the later Stangs are a waste of metal. We had a saying for the 4.6: "Big block size, small block power ". The new one is hot, though. Well, except the rear.


...............


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I really would not say my rear was modded because adding 4 spacers on the subframe bushing is very easy to do.


Modified from completely stock, however you look at it...  It helps the wheel hop issue, that was the point. Stock cars have the issues with the hop. And the ones I've seen at Bandimere had so-called _tons_ of wheel hop. I'd call wheel hop past the 60 foot mark _tons_.  
The starting line area at Bandi is garbage, though, everybody I talked to hates it. I had to be very careful launching off it, myself. Probably could have hit mid 13s, otherwise. But I guess we'll never know.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

what makes big power on a 4.6? well heres what i have planed for my car. im gonna got a block out of a 93-98 lincoln mark 8 or a 96-98 cobra(there alum. blocks that were made in the teksid plant in italy they can handle a lot of power) then im eather gonna go to SHM or DSS for a forged bottom end low compression around 8.5 to 1. as for the heads its eather gonn be ported 03DOHC or ported DOHC B heads depending on the power adder i chose. its between a 2.4 kenne bell blower and turbo(s) if i ran turbos i would do 2 somethin around 57+mm it may not be as effiecnt but it will spool up faster and it will still make plenty of power. and they just look sick. back to the heads the dohc B heads have a very large combined intake port volume but the secondary port doesnt have an injector so there is some carbon build up problems. but kenne bell dont make an intercooled 2.4 liter kit for those head so thats where the 03 dohc heads come in. although i did consider makeing adapters (im a machinist) to replace the IMRC's on the B heads that would accept an 03 cobra lower intake so i cold use the intercooled kit on the b heads. cams will be specific to the power adder. ill probly run F.A.S.T or something similar. theres a bunch of little crap i still havent fiquerd out yet but im in the process of getting the block now. 

and the 99+ cobras had IRS and it sucked. mostly in the 03/04 cobras because there a chip a pulley and an exhaust away from 450 rwhp. half shafts coulnd hold up to it.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Ummm you have a Z31 that wheel hops on stock suspension? I have never had this problem. The Z31 sits its ass so far on the ground that there is no way it could wheel hop with stock suspension. As for build quality yeah the mid 90s 4.6 sucked and there is no aftermarket for the motor. You would have to swap the heads, cam, and then boost it to go anywhere.
> 
> As for Z31 build quality ummm I don't have any problems (and the vast majority that I talk to praise the build quality of the car), but then again my car has been well taken care of its entire life. 19 years my car has never broken down once, now the motor is being fully built and I don't expect to have any problems with it then.
> 
> Mustangs aren't built poorly, I am considering buying a 95 5.0 GT from one of my friends, and I love the 03/04 Cobra. My next car will either be a C5 Z06/C6/or a GT500. But if you want a project car, like Marc said get a fox body 5.0.



i love the fox bodys i plan to by one some time soon as a DD while im workin on the 98. and dont get my started on 03/04 cobras id give my left nut for one of those. my original plan was to sell the 98 and the Z and buy one but i cant part with the Z car. 


"That would be the best one. I agree the later Stangs are a waste of metal. We had a saying for the 4.6: "Big block size, small block power ". The new one is hot, though. Well, except the rear" 
since when is 281 cubic inches big block size? last time i check 351 cubes wasnt even a big block, and a dohc 4.6 with a Positve displacment blower will make big block torque. theres 03 cobras makeing over 700hp easily. i saw a street driven TWIN turbo mach 1 puttin 1000 horsepower to the ground.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> since when is 281 cubic inches big block size? last time i check 351 cubes wasnt even a big block, and a dohc 4.6 with a Positve displacment blower will make big block torque. theres 03 cobras makeing over 700hp easily. i saw a street driven TWIN turbo mach 1 puttin 1000 horsepower to the ground.


It's a quote made in sarcasm. If you compare a 4.6 and a pushrod 460 side by side, you'll be astounded at how big the 4.6 is. It's easily over twice as big as the 302 it replaced. I wish I still had the pic I used to have of the 2 side by side. You'd be ashamed of the 4.6 then. Hence the quote.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I don't think your rear end is stock anymore.  Typically, the Z32 rear has a ton of wheel hop, I've seen it myself. The Z31 does too. That can be eliminated with shocks and urethane bushings, but a completely stock car will have issues (some of it driver related). Typical solid axle cars are best at drag racing, they don't have wheel hop and traction issues, unless the shocks are shot.....



I always wondered why my rear end felt like it jumped up 6 inches when the tires would spin.... Of course I guess finding out that you basically had no shocks in the rear end would probably cause that... Haven't had a bit of wheel hop since I got my Tokicos in.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nevermind...


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> It's a quote made in sarcasm. If you compare a 4.6 and a pushrod 460 side by side, you'll be astounded at how big the 4.6 is. It's easily over twice as big as the 302 it replaced. I wish I still had the pic I used to have of the 2 side by side. You'd be ashamed of the 4.6 then. Hence the quote.



o physical size yea. the DOHC motors are about 4 inches bigger then the SOHC motors and them things are big. theres no reason to be ashamned of it it is a good motor though. and the 5.4s are just plain huge


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> o physical size yea. the DOHC motors are about 4 inches bigger then the SOHC motors and them things are big. theres no reason to be ashamned of it it is a good motor though. and the 5.4s are just plain huge


4 inches ain't nothin. 











Now you see why the quote........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lmao... What a worthless huge piece o' crap...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> 4 inches ain't nothin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90 degree vs 60 degree.
apples to oranges my friend.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> 90 degree vs 60 degree.
> apples to oranges my friend.



Like to explain how a 90 degree system is better in the 4.6Ls case?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Like to explain how a 90 degree system is better in the 4.6Ls case?


Or maybe how to explain why ONE HEAD on the DOHC motor is almost as big as the 302s entire block..... A V6 is a V6, but I guess he can't tell the difference between those 2? I'd call it apples to apples, and the one on the left is one big rotten apple.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> 90 degree vs 60 degree.
> apples to oranges my friend.


Are you telling me you are blind?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

those motors make some really impressive numbers dude. dont know em till you seen a few built ones. im love my 5.0s and push rods but the dohcs are just as powerful and more streetable


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen I am sorry, but you got owned. I agree on the apples to oranges, and Asleepz it isn't a waste; it will waste your Z.

One of my friends has a 95 GT with a 5.0 and an 03 Cobra, and I have nothing but the utmost respect for those cars. And well the Cobra it is GOD.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

zak187 said:


> honestly i dont even know what a vg30 what ever is thats why im hear to learn this crap.



obviously learning isn't your strong point, i knew what a vg30e was before i ever got my Z

ITS YOUR F-ING MOTOR!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Zen I am sorry, but you got owned. I agree on the apples to oranges, and Asleepz it isn't a waste; it will waste your Z.
> 
> One of my friends has a 95 GT with a 5.0 and an 03 Cobra, and I have nothing but the utmost respect for those cars. And well the Cobra it is GOD.


 So go buy one then.  The 4.6 is a huge waste of space and can't do anything the 302 couldn't do with a few mods. Plus, the 302 is smaller and lighter. Maybe you need to see the video I have of my Z rockin a 4.6s world at Bandimere. And the Cobra is _*not*_ GOD, my Z wasted one of those as well. I bet that guy felt pretty cheesy, having a 20 year old car waste his brand new POS Ford.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> And the Cobra is _*not*_ GOD, my Z wasted one of those as well. I bet that guy felt pretty cheesy, having a 20 year old car waste his brand new POS Ford.......


Ummm your car was nowhere near a mid 12 second car. There is no way you raced an 03/04 Cobra and even remotely kept up. Maybe a GT, but not a Cobra. An 03/04 would of left you faster then you could of ever imagined. It is not a POS. The stock bottom end alone can handle over a 1000rwhp something the VG could never dream of doing. Comparison you boost controller/intake/exhaust (240-250rwhp) high 13 second low 14 quarter/ stock (I don't think this exists though as I have never ran into a stock 03/04 Cobra) 03/04 Cobra most likely around 360rwhp mid 12 second 1/4 mile. And as the speeds increase it will rape you worse!


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> obviously learning isn't your strong point, i knew what a vg30e was before i ever got my Z
> 
> ITS YOUR F-ING MOTOR!!!!


obiviously life isnt your strong point... do you know anything about my history with my car? no you dont. did i go lookin for a 300zx? no. i knew nothing about these cars until last year when i found a perfect 86 with 50k miles thats been in a garage for 5 years and bought it for 1800. i didnt reasearch it i didnt spend 5 years looking for the right one i saw a nice car and bought it so keep you mouth shut scooter 

and as for the 03/04 cobra ford rated em at 390 but theres about a billion cases of them makeing that kinda power some even more at the wheels right of the show room floor. factory freaks. if buy some chance you kept up with one it was because he spun tire for about 2 mins then missed gears 2-6

as for the 4.6s not being able to do anything a 302 cant. go build a 1000hp 94 octane 302 and drive it on the street


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ouch that hurts, life isn't my strong point..



..wow that was creative


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Good grief people. A 90 degree V motor will be lower and wider than a 60 degree motor. Adding a thicker head will make a 90 degree motor wider than if you increased head thickness on a 60 degree head. This is simple geometry. The angle of the V is because that's what the manufacture chose. Depending on cylinder's firing order, you can get resonance in the crank shaft. I used to have a link to a site showing the inline 6 was the smoothest non-boxer type motor around because of it's balance.

Those V8s shown are 90 degree motors. The VG30 is a 60 degree motor. What aren't you seeing?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Ummm your car was nowhere near a mid 12 second car. There is no way you raced an 03/04 Cobra and even remotely kept up. Maybe a GT, but not a Cobra. An 03/04 would of left you faster then you could of ever imagined. It is not a POS. The stock bottom end alone can handle over a 1000rwhp something the VG could never dream of doing. Comparison you boost controller/intake/exhaust (240-250rwhp) high 13 second low 14 quarter/ stock (I don't think this exists though as I have never ran into a stock 03/04 Cobra) 03/04 Cobra most likely around 360rwhp mid 12 second 1/4 mile. And as the speeds increase it will rape you worse!


How very very sad for you that you feel a Mustang is that good. It's not, and never will be. Like I said, if you think it's that good, you're welcome to go buy one. And then you can bring that car up here and get smoked by my $900 16 year old motorcycle. It ain't all that. I suggest you put the crack pipe down and back away slowly. The only Cobra I've ever seen that did any good at Bandimere was all tuned out and had a Kenne Bell 'charger, and with all his mods still only managed a 12.5. Yeah, the engine is real capable.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Good grief people. A 90 degree V motor will be lower and wider than a 60 degree motor. Adding a thicker head will make a 90 degree motor wider than if you increased head thickness on a 60 degree head. This is simple geometry. The angle of the V is because that's what the manufacture chose. Depending on cylinder's firing order, you can get resonance in the crank shaft. I used to have a link to a site showing the inline 6 was the smoothest non-boxer type motor around because of it's balance.
> 
> Those V8s shown are 90 degree motors. The VG30 is a 60 degree motor. What aren't you seeing?


Not sure what the VG30 had to do with this. Wasn't even part of the discussion, that I was aware of. I'm talking about the 4.6 motors sorry performance compared to the 302 it replaced, and it abominable size compared to it's Hp output. And the fact it's about 3 times the size of the 302 it replaced. Not sure what your seeing, but 60 degree-90 degree-whatever has nothing to do with how much wasted space that motor takes up. Won't be on my list of must-have engines any time soon.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> How very very sad for you that you feel a Mustang is that good. It's not, and never will be. Like I said, if you think it's that good, you're welcome to go buy one. And then you can bring that car up here and get smoked by my $900 16 year old motorcycle. It ain't all that. I suggest you put the crack pipe down and back away slowly. The only Cobra I've ever seen that did any good at Bandimere was all tuned out and had a Kenne Bell 'charger, and with all his mods still only managed a 12.5. Yeah, the engine is real capable.


I'm sorry that you know nothing. But if you only go 12.75 on that bike a stock Cobra will beat you. My friends 03 makes 413rwhp 383 rwtq with only a catback and intake. You need to go get educated before you try to say crap. There is no way you could ever have a wet dream of keeping up with a 03/04 Cobra. You WILL lose it is simple. I know your biased, but in this case your just wrong. 
Go pick up any magazine if you do not believe me. You ran a 13.9 fastest; I could get in a 03 Cobra and run a 12.8 at slowest. So wake up to reality. An 03 Cobra is far more then your Z31 will ever be.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I'm sorry that you know nothing. But if you only go 12.75 on that bike a stock Cobra will beat you. My friends 03 makes 413rwhp 383 rwtq with only a catback and intake. You need to go get educated before you try to say crap. There is no way you could ever have a wet dream of keeping up with a 03/04 Cobra. You WILL lose it is simple. I know your biased, but in this case your just wrong.
> Go pick up any magazine if you do not believe me. You ran a 13.9 fastest; I could get in a 03 Cobra and run a 12.8 at slowest. So wake up to reality. An 03 Cobra is far more then your Z31 will ever be.


I don't even have the Z anymore, so in that case you would be correct.  And in any case, you seem to forget the altitude here. Even a Cobra has no chance against a boosted car, unless it was supercharged. My car was also much faster _off_ the track.... Bandimere in particular is infamous for having a very slick starting line. The AWD guys like it, but the RWD cars have a large disadvantage, on street tires anyway.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I don't even have the Z anymore, so in that case you would be correct.  And in any case, you seem to forget the altitude here. Even a Cobra has no chance against a boosted car, unless it was supercharged. My car was also much faster _off_ the track.... Bandimere in particular is infamous for having a very slick starting line. The AWD guys like it, but the RWD cars have a large disadvantage, on street tires anyway.


03/04 cobras came from ford with an eaton positive displacement super charger....... its clear that you know nothing about these cars and you are just brand hateing


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> 03/04 cobras came from ford with an eaton positive displacement super charger....... its clear that you know nothing about these cars and you are just brand hateing


Oh, I don't mind Mustangs in the slightest, so there you would be incorrect. It's the 4.6 I can't stand. Interesting that they finally had to supercharge it to bring it up to a decent level of Hp. I always knew Ford couldn't hack it in the Hp wars with the old F-body. But the old fox body and the newest edition GT are my favorite Stangs. The new GT is about the only car I'd care to buy new, and that's saying a bunch.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

the 4.6 isnt a bad motor at all though


----------



## 85beater300Z (Jun 30, 2005)

man you guys really did get off topic... i just asked about buying a beat Z and now your talkin about mustangs and all kinds of crazy shit


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

85beater300Z said:


> man you guys really did get off topic... i just asked about buying a beat Z and now your talkin about mustangs and all kinds of crazy shit


It happens sometimes, man.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> It's the 4.6 I can't stand.


If you didn't know the 03/04 Cobra was S/C I highly doubt you know anything about the 4.6. You do realize that the 4.6 in an 03/04 Cobra can support over 1000rwhp stock. It is all in the heads on the 4.6 litre motor. There are alot of fast NA 4.6 litre stangs.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> If you didn't know the 03/04 Cobra was S/C I highly doubt you know anything about the 4.6. You do realize that the 4.6 in an 03/04 Cobra can support over 1000rwhp stock. It is all in the heads on the 4.6 litre motor. There are alot of fast NA 4.6 litre stangs.


You obviously don't know much about me if you think I didn't know the 4.6 was supercharged. I was racing guys with supercharged 4.6s way back before there ever was a Cobra with a supercharger in it. Back in '99-'00. And if there was a fast 4.6, I've yet to see one. I smoked the last one at Bandimere by over 2 seconds, and that was a mid 14 run......... 16+ seconds makes them strictly average. I also raced a guy with an '03 Cobra. Back when I had the WRX. He rolled a 12.8 to my 14.4. Considering he had a Kenne Bell 'charger and a few other things, it wasn't really that impressive, though. Also considering I'm sure he had over double my ground Hp at that point. Triple, most likely....


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

ok stock gts run way lower then 16s eather your full of shit or you raced the worst drivers in the world


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> ok stock gts run way lower then 16s eather your full of shit or you raced the worst drivers in the world


5500 feet of altitude, for one. And probably some bad drivers, for another. Of course, how hard is it to drive an automatic.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> ok stock gts run way lower then 16s eather your full of shit or you raced the worst drivers in the world


I also think you need to read the rules posted at the top of the main page here. If you can't talk without using that kind of language, please don't post here.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> You obviously don't know much about me if you think I didn't know the 4.6 was supercharged.


Then why didn't you know the 03/04 was S/C? A 99(with the fix)/01 Cobra is NA and they run mid 13s stock. Also altitude doesn't effect S/C cars. Considering I see fast 4.6s every day I don't know what your talking about. A stock GT at even your altitude will run 14s. A stock 03 Cobra is a mid 12 second car. A KB Cobra is a 600+rwhp car that will be running low 11s at worst; swap to a solid rear and game over. Your full of it or you are confusing Mustangs for civics if you saw 16 second runs. But then again didn't you run a 17 in your Z?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually with pocket change spend on mods he ran 13's. Even a stock NA 2+2 z31 will run low 16's.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Then why didn't you know the 03/04 was S/C?


 You're an idiot. I'm not even gonna grace this with an answer.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

M-kay, this thread has gone off topic long enough. Closed.


----------

